# Spieleindex indiziert?



## Roli (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mich grade umsehen nachdem ich bei PC Games online eine Liste der 10 blutigsten Actionspiele durchgesehen habe und mir dabei einige Spiele hart abgingen... traue mich kaum die hier zu nennen, nacher zertritt mir noch n bayerisches Spezialkommando die Wohnungstüre...
Also ist der Index für Spiele > 18 selbst auch indiziert? Oder ist > 18 was anderes als indiziert? Was ist die Steigerung von Indiziert? Beschlagnahmt?
Google spuckt mir keine Listen aus zu indizierten games, habe über Umwege nur erfahren das es angeblich aufgrund von dadurch entstehende Werbung verboten ist entsprechende games zu benennen. Hat jemand so eine Liste? -> bitte per PM damit auch eure Tür von Becksteins Schergen unberührt bleibt.

greets


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

Roli schrieb:


> bitte per PM damit auch eure Tür von Becksteins Schergen unberührt bleibt.
> 
> greets



lol 


Kannst du mir die Liste wenn du eine erhälst dann bitte auch per PN zukommen lassen?

Ich kenne zwar ein paar gute Spiele, die ich aber besser nicht nenne 


MfG Korn86


----------



## Roli (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Infos, es scheint als ob öffentlich zugängliche Listen nur für ältere Spiele existieren (und das wohl auch nicht legal) - aktuelle scheinen nur in gewissen Forum zu bestehen, über welche man nur mit Altersnachweis über Personalausweis Zutritt hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bezueglich dem Thema Indizierung auch einige Fragen:

Was genau passiert denn, wenn ein Spiel indiziert ist?
Wie sieht die Sache aus, wenn es beschlagnahmt ist?
Und wie wirkt sich das ganze auf im Ausland erworbene Spiele aus?


----------



## hyperionical (30. Januar 2009)

Wie immer ist Wiki dein Freund und Helder >>>Klick!<<<


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wie immer ist Wiki dein Freund und Helder >>>Klick!<<<



Da bin ich auch alleine drauf gekommen, so dumm bin ich dann doch nicht. 
Das beantwortet mir aber immer noch nicht meine 2te und 3te Frage, darum habe ich auch hier gefragt.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich habe bezueglich dem Thema Indizierung auch einige Fragen:
> 
> Was genau passiert denn, wenn ein Spiel indiziert ist?
> Wie sieht die Sache aus, wenn es beschlagnahmt ist?
> Und wie wirkt sich das ganze auf im Ausland erworbene Spiele aus?



Zu 2
Spiele, die beschlagnahmt wurden, werden von Vater Staat ähnlich wie Drogen oder illegale Zigaretten behandelt. Sie werden verbrannt bzw. vernichtet. Für dich gilt, dass Verkauf, Ankauf oder eine andere Form von Weitergabe, ebenso die öffentliche Zurschaustellung verboten ist. Du darfst es allenfalls besitzen, wenn der Erwerb vor der Beschlagnahmung war.

Zu3
Wie oben geschrieben, sobald etwas beschlagnahmt wurde, ist der Ankauf und natürlich auch der Import verboten. Bei NUR indizierten Spielen sieht das anders aus. Die darfst du natürlich auch importieren. Falls du aber diese Spiele weitergeben willst, musst du dich an geltende Regeln halten (keine Werbung, ken Verkauf an <18 etc.)


----------



## Elkgrin (31. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu 2
> Spiele, die beschlagnahmt wurden, werden von Vater Staat ähnlich wie Drogen oder illegale Zigaretten behandelt. Sie werden verbrannt bzw. vernichtet. Für dich gilt, dass Verkauf, Ankauf oder eine andere Form von Weitergabe, ebenso die öffentliche Zurschaustellung verboten ist. Du darfst es allenfalls besitzen, wenn der Erwerb vor der Beschlagnahmung war.
> 
> Zu3
> Wie oben geschrieben, sobald etwas beschlagnahmt wurde, ist der Ankauf und natürlich auch der Import verboten. Bei NUR indizierten Spielen sieht das anders aus. Die darfst du natürlich auch importieren. Falls du aber diese Spiele weitergeben willst, musst du dich an geltende Regeln halten (keine Werbung, ken Verkauf an <18 etc.)



Um das Gespräch mal auf Stammtischniveau zu bringen:

Ich darf als erwachsene Person also nicht selber entscheiden, welche Spiele ich wo auch immer kaufe und/oder "genieße"?

Ich darf also keine Spiele kaufen, die auf einer bestimmten Liste stehen, welche noch dazu _nicht_ öffentlich ist? Ich muss also erst selbst in eine Behörde oder Bibo traben um zu schauen, ob jene vllt da ausliegt? Da bestelle ich sie mir wohl lieber gleich kostenpflichtig ...

Wenn ich mir ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel von außerhalb der EU bestelle, kann es also passieren, dass ein netter Brief vom Zoll ins Haus flattert? Was könnte denn da alles drinstehen? Vernichtung, Strafe oder dergleichen? 


PS: Ich liebe es in Dtl zu wohnen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (31. Januar 2009)

würde gern mal die titel wissen^^


----------



## aurionkratos (31. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu 2
> Spiele, die beschlagnahmt wurden, werden von Vater Staat ähnlich wie Drogen oder illegale Zigaretten behandelt. Sie werden verbrannt bzw. vernichtet. Für dich gilt, dass Verkauf, Ankauf oder eine andere Form von Weitergabe, ebenso die öffentliche Zurschaustellung verboten ist. Du darfst es allenfalls besitzen, wenn der Erwerb vor der Beschlagnahmung war.



Afaik ist der Ankauf und Besitz von beschlagnahmten Spielen nicht verboten, sondern nur der Verkauf.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (31. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Afaik ist der Ankauf und Besitz von beschlagnahmten Spielen nicht verboten, sondern nur der Verkauf.


Spiele die in Deutschland verboten(Beschlagnahmt) sind, dürfen nicht verkauft und auch nicht gekauft werden.
Der Besitz solcher Medien ist mitunter auch verboten.<- ist Falsch
Genau so ist der Import solcher Spiele verboten.
Importiert man solche Spiele dennoch, dann macht man sich Strafbar, auch wenn man darüber "angeblich" keine Kenntniss hatte.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht


----------



## N1lle (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig Verstehe ist es verboten zu kaufen, verkaufen etc. aber wenn ihr ein look in diese Liste macht, hat google ausgespuckt, soll das eine Indexliste sein aber wenn Blood Rayne verboten ist, ist doch irrelevant, kann man ja auf Steam erwerben.
Siehe Hier

Und lieg ich mit dem Kauf vor der Beschlagnahmung richtig, dass es so war wie bei Aggro Ansage 1 z. B. das wenn mans vor der Beschlagnahmung gekauft hat, weiter besitzen darf?? 

Greets N1lle


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig Verstehe ist es verboten zu kaufen, verkaufen etc. aber wenn ihr ein look in diese Liste macht, hat google ausgespuckt, soll das eine Indexliste sein aber wenn Blood Rayne verboten ist, ist doch irrelevant, kann man ja auf Steam erwerben.
> Siehe Hier


Blood Rayne ist ja nicht verboten. Es ist "nur" Indiziert(wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Demnach frei käuflich für bestimmte Altersgruppen.
------------------


N1lle schrieb:


> Und lieg ich mit dem Kauf vor der Beschlagnahmung richtig, dass es so war wie bei Aggro Ansage 1 z. B. das wenn mans vor der Beschlagnahmung gekauft hat, weiter besitzen darf??
> 
> Greets N1lle


Der Besitz ist nicht Strafbar. Ich habe es auch gleich mal in meinem Post#11 geändert.


> *-* Der reine Besitz (Privatbesitz) ist nicht strafbar!
> *-* Auch das private Anschauen des beschlagnahmten Mediums ist ebenfalls nicht strafbar (Vorsicht beim Anschauen mit Freunden: Das könnte als "Vorführung" zu werten und somit strafbar sein!)
> *-* Auch das Kaufen ist nicht strafbar, sofern man es nicht tut, um zu Verbreiten, Vorzuführen etc. (Der Verkäufer hingegen macht sich strafbar!)*-* Strafbar ist ebenso der Verkauf, die Vorführung, das Verschenken usw.


Quelle: | medienzensur.de - Beschlagnahmung / Beschlagnahme |

"*-* Auch das Kaufen ist nicht strafbar"
Diesen Punkt sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen.
Kauft man im Ausland ein in Deutschland verbotenes Medium(Spiel) und Importiert es, dann ist es eine strafbare Handlung.


----------



## potzblitz (15. Februar 2009)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel von außerhalb der EU bestelle, kann es also passieren, dass ein netter Brief vom Zoll ins Haus flattert? Was könnte denn da alles drinstehen? Vernichtung, Strafe oder dergleichen?
> PS: Ich liebe es in Dtl zu wohnen.



Es steht eigntlich nur drin, das du zum Zoll kommen sollst und die Sendung die du bekommst Abholen bzw. wird dir da mitgeteilt das die Einfuhr verboten ist! Müßte mal schauen ob ih noch so ein Schreiben habe, aber normal gehen die danach bei mir in die Tonne!


----------



## slpnr (8. März 2009)

Es findet keine Zensur statt


----------

